# Would I qualify for Spanish citizenship after two years of residency?



## Ccandelario430 (Feb 18, 2016)

I was born is the United States, as were my parents, but my grandparents were born in Puerto Rico (as were all their family before them); also, if this is relevant, my great-grandfather was born in Spain. Do either of these facts help me with obtaining Spanish citizenship quicker, or do I have to be a resident for the standard 10 years?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Jump through a few hoops, get a visa and then almost anyone can be a resident. After living here for five years, as a legal resident, one can qualify for permanent residence by jumping through a few more hoops. To get Spanish citizenry it takes 10 years of residence then you can apply with more requirements, such as speaking Spanish, etc. I would contact the US consulate in Barcelona or Madrid. Keep in mind that planning a career here is almost impossible at this time as the economy really still sucks. You will receive much more info on here from some very knowledgable individuals. I know nothing about Spanish family lineage and citizenship. I would also suggest you email the Spanish embassy nearest you and ask for a Spanish attorney that could help you with the process. There are numerous attorneys in the US that are very knowledgable of this issue. For my wife to retain her German citizenship, we went through a German attorney there. It took some time and we had to provide a lot of documentation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ccandelario430 said:


> I was born is the United States, as were my parents, but my grandparents were born in Puerto Rico (as were all their family before them); also, if this is relevant, my great-grandfather was born in Spain. Do either of these facts help me with obtaining Spanish citizenship quicker, or do I have to be a resident for the standard 10 years?


:welcome: Your best bet is to ask at your nearest Spanish Consulate 

These links might help though 

Nacionalidad española


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_nationality_law


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, but it doesn't look like any of that will be of any help to you.

You could get citizenship in 2 years if _you_ had been born in Iberoamerica. 

Here's the link with the official info. Sorry, it's in Spanish.


----------



## herbmeyer (Apr 4, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind, after applying fur Spanish citizenship the process may take anything from 2 to 5 years to get completed


----------

